# 3 Triple Seven Pellets



## mmowen01

I have been shooting 3 triple seven pellets and a 250 grain shockwave bullet out of my T/C omega. I was doing some research today and found out that alot of people recommend that you only use 100 grains of triple seven 2 pellets. I am able to get a 3 inch group at 100 yards but haven't shot past that to see how it will group at longer distances. Should I switch to using 2 pellets? Does anyone else use this combination?


----------



## champion_206

I shoot the same 150 gr. 777 in my omega and my encore, shockwaves to, love the combination


----------



## don

Pellets are convenient and easy to load and carry, but for wringing out your best groups, especially shooting beyond 100 yards, loose 777 might be a better option.

My Encore liked 120 grains of loose 777 and printed inside 2" at 150, and my Knight preferred less and printed even better. Seating pressure from one shot to the next, if not consistent, also affected both to some extent.

Lots of variables involved, so in short, the only way you will know is to take the time to do it right and find out for yourself. Sadly there seem to be no shortcuts that I have found.
Good luck, spend some time on the range and you will find your answer...


----------



## radiohead

I shoot a T/C Omega with 250 grain Shockwave sabot's and I only use 2 of the Triple Seven Magnum pellets.



mmowen01 said:


> I have been shooting 3 triple seven pellets and a 250 grain shockwave bullet out of my T/C omega. I was doing some research today and found out that alot of people recommend that you only use 100 grains of triple seven 2 pellets. I am able to get a 3 inch group at 100 yards but haven't shot past that to see how it will group at longer distances. Should I switch to using 2 pellets? Does anyone else use this combination?


----------



## ScrubBuck

My Pro-hunter Encore shoots the 250gr shockwaves well with the 2 pellet triple 7 magnum loads. the pellets in the red plastic box!!


----------



## Thunderhead

110 grains of 777 shooting Horandy 300grain Sabots clover leafs 2" high at 150 yards.

My Omega's nickname is Wanda. She's a 200 yard " wanda " death.


----------



## BarryPatch

In an Encore with 250 gr shockwaves @ 100 yards:

100gr = 1" groups

150gr = 4" groups

This is just my own experience.


----------



## hunt-n-fool

Hodgdon does not recommend 3 pellets of T7 in any rifle, its not a safe (pressure) load.


----------



## Manthus

hunt-n-fool said:


> Hodgdon does not recommend 3 pellets of T7 in any rifle, its not a safe (pressure) load.


Tell that to the doe that got wacked last night. 3 pellets. Omega.


----------



## Thunderhead

Manthus said:


> Tell that to the doe that got wacked last night. 3 pellets. Omega.


We'll tell that to you AGAIN after you blow off a hand or lose some fingers and your back here crying about it and are going to sue the gun manuafcture because YOU used way too much powder.

There's no cure for stupid.


----------



## Manthus

Thunderhead said:


> We'll tell that to you AGAIN after you blow off a hand or lose some fingers and your back here crying about it and are going to sue the gun manuafcture because YOU used way too much powder.
> 
> There's no cure for stupid.


THunderhead, I can tell you exited the bed from the wrong side.

Do you think this explosion will happen on shot 153 or 210 or what?

I have been doing this for years.

If it doesn't blow up this year, there won't be much hope since I will going to an Ultimate next year. LMK Wildman.


----------



## Manthus

Thunderhead said:


> We'll tell that to you AGAIN after you blow off a hand or lose some fingers and your back here crying about it and are going to sue the gun manuafcture because YOU used way too much powder.
> 
> There's no cure for stupid.


The TC Website acknowledges that you can use 3 50 gr pellets.

Any ideas? nah...they must be wrong. Ok talk to you later Thunderhead.


----------



## mmowen01

Thanks for all the help guys. I think i am going to just switch to 2 pellets or loose powder after the season. When I got this gun last year I never did the research to find out if i could shoot 150gr of triple seven. I only had experiance with pyrodex and just figured that it was easier to clean.


----------



## Manthus

mmowen01 said:


> Thanks for all the help guys. I think i am going to just switch to 2 pellets or loose powder after the season. When I got this gun last year I never did the research to find out if i could shoot 150gr of triple seven. I only had experiance with pyrodex and just figured that it was easier to clean.


[ame="http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&q=3+triple+seven+pellets+tc+omega&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=CvF-bpNfqTJbyCZrUNJrinZoLAAAAqgQFT9AlfU0"]3 triple seven pellets tc omega - Google Search[/ame]


----------



## Ieatantlers

I shoot 150 gr. of Triple Seven with a 250 grain Shockwave. I do so because I have the Omega scope that has the ball drop comp. for that load. It works well.


----------



## Swamp Monster

In guns that can handle it, 3 T7 pellets are just fine....but it goes against Hodgdons recommendations!! However, when using T7 loose powder, one must decrease their load by 15%...so a maximum load of loose powder is approx 127.5 grains. (by volume ofcourse) This would be considered a max load by Hodgden per their website. Hodgedon also lists two 50 grain pellets as a maximum load, as mentioned above....some just don't know any better. You can get all kinds of good info if you check out the product and don't listen to hype. http://hodgdon.com/ml-warning.html

Personaly, not sure why anyone would mess with that dirty T7 crap when BH209 exists.


----------



## Thunderhead

Manthus said:


> The TC Website acknowledges that you can use 3 50 gr pellets.
> 
> Any ideas? nah...they must be wrong. Ok talk to you later Thunderhead.


Common semse dictates that when playing with explosives reading the instruction mannual is mandatory. You did this_ after_ someone pointed out that what you were doing might be dangerous.


It still goes against Hodgdons recommendations.

But, you'll do what you want to .............


----------



## FlyGirl

Okay, thunderhead- don't you think any manufacturer of gun powder would ere on the side of caution to avoid law suites? 

I think you need to spend time shooting and practicing and getting to know your own ML. If you research and understand it and know its capabilities, you wouldnt be so afraid of it. 

Benjamin Franklin took chances standing out in a thunderstorm just to discover electricity.
Maybe you should spend more time researching and understanding thunder before you try to own it and plagiarize it. 

I shoot three T7. I personally want faster and harder. Just sayin..
I agree, wrong side of the bed this morning??? Go back to bed and get some sleep and stop being so cranky. 



Thunderhead said:


> Common semse dictates that when playing with explosives reading the instruction mannual is mandatory. You did this_ after_ someone pointed out that what you were doing might be dangerous.
> 
> 
> It still goes against Hodgdons recommendations.
> 
> But, you'll do what you want to .............


----------



## Thunderhead

FlyGirl said:


> Okay, thunderhead- don't you think any manufacturer of &#8220;gun powder&#8221; would ere on the side of caution to avoid law suites?
> 
> I think you need to spend time shooting and practicing and getting to know your own ML. If you research and understand it and know its capabilities, you wouldn&#8217;t be so afraid of it.
> 
> Benjamin Franklin took chances standing out in a thunderstorm just to discover electricity&#8230;.
> Maybe you should spend more time researching and understanding thunder before you try to own it and plagiarize it.
> 
> I shoot three T7. I personally want faster and harder. Just sayin&#8230;..
> I agree, wrong side of the bed this morning??? Go back to bed and get some sleep and stop being so cranky.


The only thing I'm afraid of is stupid people handling explosives that think that they know more than the manufacture of said devices.

_To understand the pressure limitations of the barrels and at what point they would rupture, you would have to be versed in the sciences of metallurgy._

Seeing as how _you must be_ well versed in said sciences, after all you know and understand your Muzzy right , at what point would it be unsafe to keep dumping powder down your barrel ?

BTW, What the hell does Ben Franklin have to do with anything ? :lol:

_YOU,_ my dear lady should do a little research of your own. 
If you had bothered to look, or at least paid attention in school, you would have known that Ben's discovery was that electricity and lightning were one and the same. Ben Franklin's lightning rod was *the first practical application of electricity.*


READ, it makes you smarter. 
_Just say'in._

I make a big deal out of this because I and a friend almost got killed because of OUR stupidity in handling Muzzy powder. It was by the grace of God that we didn't die cause we sure as hell should have.
I still keep a piece of that twisted 1/4" steel blown up barrel in my gun cleaning box to remind ME that I don't know everything.

http://inventors.about.com/cs/inventorsalphabet/a/electricity.htm

_
The history of electricity begins with William Gilbert, a physician who served Queen Elizabeth the first of England. Before William Gilbert, all that was known about electricity and magnetism was that the lodestone possessed magnetic properties, and that rubbing amber and jet would attract bits of stuff to start sticking.
In 1600, William Gilbert published his treatise De magnete, Magneticisique Corporibus (On the Magnet). Printed in scholarly Latin, the book explained years of Gilbert's research and experiments on electricity and magnetism. Gilbert raised the interest in the new science greatly. It was Gilbert who coined the expression "electrica" in his famous book.


History of Electricity - Early Inventors
Inspired and educated by William Gilbert several Europeans inventors, Otto von Guericke of Germany, Charles Francois Du Fay of France, and Stephen Gray of England, expanded the knowledge.
Otto von Guericke proved that a vacuum could exist. Creating a vacuum was essential for all kinds of further research into electronics. In 1660, Otto von Guericke invented a machine that produced static electricity, this was the first electric generator.

In 1729, Stephen Gray discovered the principle of the conduction of electricity.

In 1733, Charles Francois du Fay discovered that electricity comes in two forms which he called resinous (-) and vitreous (+), now called negative and positive. 

History of Electricity - Leyden Jar
The leyden jar was the original capacitor, a device that stores and releases an electrical charge. (At that time electricity was considered the mysterious fluid or force.) The leyden jar was invented Holland in 1745 and in Germany almost simultaneously.
Both Dutch physicist Pieter van Musschenbroek and German clergyman and scientist, Ewald Christian Von Kleist invented a leyden jar. When Von Kleist first touched his leyden jar he received a powerful shock that knocked him to the floor.

The leyden jar was named after Musschenbroek's hometown and university Leyden, by Abbe Nolett, a French scientist, who first coined the term "Leyden jar". The jar was once _called the Kleistian jar after Von Kleist, but this name did not stick.


----------



## mmowen01

Just found this on TC website http://www.tcarms.com/customerService/faq.php

22: Can we use three 50 grain triple 7 pellets in our enc-omega? Yes, triple seven will work well with three 50 grain pellets and proper care.

I wonder if Hodgdon is just covering there basis so that people don't try putting 150 grains of powder in any muzzeloader. I know the gun I had before my TC was only rated for 100gr. 

The loose powder comes in 1lb. containers does anyone have an estimate on home many grains that would be. Have to figure it is a better deal to buy the loose powder?


----------



## ENCORE

The conversion changed from and earlier .667 to .700 I guess the more its shot and researched, the more may or may not change.


----------



## BUSTA'YOTE

ENCORE said:


> The conversion changed from and earlier .667 to .700 I guess the more its shot and researched, the more may or may not change.


ENCORE,

I think you might be confusing the 0.667 multiplier with some of the early testing by individuals (Chuck) that was posted at MM? I know with my equipment (powder measures and scales), my personal multiplier is 0.69 for WEIGHT by 1.00 VOLUME.

Western has always used the 0.70 multiplier for WEIGHT.

I do know that Toby uses a personal 0.71 multiplier, and Chuck from MM uses the 0.667 multiplier. See second post in this thread.

http://www.modernmuzzleloader.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=9234

It all boils down to what your personal measure throws by volume, and what your scale says. There will be variations in everyones equipment. I know all 3 types of my VOLUME powder measures are a grain or two different, which will transfer to the scales as well. My multiplier is set for my favorite powder measure, the one I will be using in the field if need be. Don't see that happening, since I carry 4 pre-measured speed loaders when hunting. I also carry some loose powder and my volume measure as a back-up, just in case I lose my speed loaders.


----------



## ENCORE

BUSTA'YOTE said:


> ENCORE,
> 
> I think you might be confusing the 0.667 multiplier with some of the early testing by individuals (Chuck) that was posted at MM? I know with my equipment (powder measures and scales), my personal multiplier is 0.69 for WEIGHT by 1.00 VOLUME.
> 
> Western has always used the 0.70 multiplier for WEIGHT.
> 
> I do know that Toby uses a personal 0.71 multiplier, and Chuck from MM uses the 0.667 multiplier. See second post in this thread.
> 
> http://www.modernmuzzleloader.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=9234
> 
> It all boils down to what your personal measure throws by volume, and what your scale says. There will be variations in everyones equipment. I know all 3 types of my VOLUME powder measures are a grain or two different, which will transfer to the scales as well. My multiplier is set for my favorite powder measure, the one I will be using in the field if need be. Don't see that happening, since I carry 4 pre-measured speed loaders when hunting. I also carry some loose powder and my volume measure as a back-up, just in case I lose my speed loaders.


You're correct. I've brought up the measure volume/weight issue a number of times. There are MANY that do not understand it. I've went through a number of volume measures over the years that were really bad. One, was 30grs heavy with a 150gr volume load. There seems to be no standard, which worries me. I've finally settled on one paticular T/C measure that's very close. However, I rarely use it and prefer each load is weighed. _(I've got a lot of time)_

Either or, I've found that 75grs by WEIGHT (BH209) is my best load out of the Pro Hunter. The Encore prefered 70grs. 75/.667= 112.4 or, 75/.69=108.7 or, 75/.700=107.1 or, 75/.710=105.6 a difference of about 7grs hi to low.

The number of speed loaders that I carry is dictated by the number of tags that I have


----------

